# Drunken Fanatics!



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys
You might have heard of this tactic before, but I will flag it up.

This is a tactic for using fanatics effectively and safely in your night goblin units.

This tactic works best on a unit width of about 10 men. It also kills the most wth 3 fanatics! k: Try and release the fanatics as a charge reaction. Say the fanatics exit point is one of the corner men, and release across the width as close to it as possible. The best finishing points are inside the width of the unit that charges and not as far forward to go outside the length of the enemy unit (when they are in contact with your unit).

This means when the enemy unit finishes it's charge, they will finish on top of the three fanatics. The fanatics will die, but in total will unleash a horrible 6D6 s.5 armour piercing attacks!

I used this against a charging unit of 5 Tomb Kings Chariots with a tomb king on chariot and after that the only thing actually left in combat was his tomb king (on foot, with 2 wounds!):shok:.

And as a plus, even if it will still be a hard combat to win with the remains of the enemy unit, the fanatic wounds count towards combat res!

I won that combat by 18! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Not bad for an extra 75 points! (especially if you take out 800 odd points like I did!)


----------



## ultor (Dec 6, 2010)

One question: won't fanatics die before dealing second d6 S5 hits due to impact from chariots in the example you gave? They are considered an unit and a charging chariot should deal impacts to enemy units that are in its way.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Aye that's true especially as impact hits are distributed like shooting.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Im not entirely sure the Fanatic hits counts towards combat resolutions. They're distributed as shooting and it never mentions that they count.


----------



## ultor (Dec 6, 2010)

They shouldn't count for combat resolution as those wounds aren't dealt in combat phase. For example do wounds from Cascading Fire-cloak or Shield of Thorns add to combat resolution?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

They don't count as far as I can tell but wary to say they definitely don't it doesn't say they do in the FAQ so I'm going to say they do no count. The fanatics won't get killed by the Chariots though, you cannot charge Fanatics, you just kind end up on top of them, so if you spin them out in front of your unit like that, you cannot stop the charge and you'll move onto them, taking your 2D6 S5 hits as you do so.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. I did not realise that fanatics did not count towards combat res. It would not have had any impact on the game since I would have won by 4 anyway (3 ranks, banner, 1 wound, he cahrged) , and he needed 2 failed armour saves from unstable to die (and he lost about 7 wounds from unstable anyway) his armour save was 4+ so he probably still would have died.

I knew that the impact hits would not hurt them, since you can't charge fanatics so you cant impact them.


----------

